# New Humi Is Locked And Loaded



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

I just finished up the shelves and dividers, and loaded em up, here are the pics shelf by shelf. 
SHELF 1 








SHELF 2








SHELF 3








SHELF 4


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Can I spend a nite:dr :dr


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

That is one hell of a humidor :dr :dr :dr Thanks for sharing!!! I can only dream...


----------



## portny33 (Mar 2, 2007)

My jaw just hit the floor and wont come back up. :dr :dr That is one amazing layout and stash!!!


----------



## TSD879 (Apr 29, 2007)

All I have to say about that is... WOW!


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

That is flippin' amazing.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow you realy need to pick up mere cigars your running low :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Mike, that looks fantastic !! can I sleep next to your humidor?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like someone is livin Large !!

Great set up there....:tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

That certainly is loaded, and you'd better keep it locked.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't stand it, PRON OVERLOAD !!!!

I think you have enough ammo to bomb the whole CS or open a B&M


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_NOW THAT MY FRIEND IS ONE HELL OF A HUMI.... NICE JOB, WELL DONE :u _


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

That is a beautiful sight...Looks cozy in there. Any shots of the front of the humi?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

that is just spectactular!!!


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice looking humidor and very nice cigars..but...is that hygrometer reading right, it says almost 80% !!!!


----------



## harrock (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, awesome humi!


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

warning this post make cause severe envy


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!!!

That is a very impressive set-up and even more impressive collection of some beautiful sticks.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats astounding, not only is your taste in smokes exceptional, but you have plenty of each also. Very, very nice, hats off to you....... :ss


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

good lawd... :SM


----------



## Swarth (Sep 29, 2006)

Impressive just doesn't seem to cut it. That Humi is OUTSTANDING.


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

:ss Damn dude you must have a tiny......uuuh nevermind.:r :r 

Incredible!


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

are you sure the pics are not taken at a local retailer???  

wow

miker


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice job. One question though..."cello on or cello off"? 

Enjoy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok, I'm officially in the wrong line of work. Maybe I can moonlight as a fake collections agency? What's your address pathman... :r


----------



## DJYoshi (Apr 27, 2007)

can I use my Amex points towards a room and smoke?


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Awesome! I wish....


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

Killer stash!! WOW!!! :tu


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Can I spend a nite:dr :dr


A night?! Heck, can I come for my two week vacation? I'm sure my wife will understand. :dr

Seriously, that humidor is something a man can be VERY, VERY proud of. Congratulations.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Im on my way over........hold on.....Damit you dont have your address in your profile. Very Nice Setup..:tu


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

hell, i want that too, do you people have [email protected] loads of money or do you steal your cigars. In finland that stash would cost atleast a zillion bucks.

miker


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Holy cow! Looks like a cigar lover's version of a munitions depot.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

That is an amazing collection of fine stogies. I'm starting to think people here go into smoke shops and fill their humidors up with stogies, take pictures, and put them back after.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

eriksson20 said:


> hell, i want that too, do you people have [email protected] loads of money or do you steal your cigars. In finland that stash would cost atleast a zillion bucks.
> 
> miker


Something lost in the translation....eluding to the idea that a Gorilla would steal a cigar undermines the very foundation of freely swinging in the trees.

Love you man, I'll get that package out to you soon so you will not have to steal and end up in the Aluevankilat.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

That look awesome!!! Any zoomed out pics? What are the exterior dimensions?


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the view. I doubt I will ever have an arsenal such as yours. Good choices. Buying by the box like that must have hurt.......hurt so good!:ss


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

WOW!!! Very nice. You have my dream humidor.


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, I bow to the master.:tu :tu :tu


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

That is a great set up that I hope to one day emulate. what does the overall humi look like, I can Imagine but pics would be cool too:ss


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

nice one!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I noticed on your vertical dividers you have secured them with what appears to be small galvanized angle iron. Is there a concern about potential damage to those few cigars that rest next to and on top of this bare metal or have you covered them with something to avoid this? Just curious.

I will take my answer off the air...next caller :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Beautiful Mike!


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> I noticed on your vertical dividers you have secured them with what appears to be small galvanized angle iron. Is there a concern about potential damage to those few cigars that rest next to and on top of this bare metal or have you covered them with something to avoid this? Just curious.
> 
> I will take my answer off the air...next caller :ss


I sanded them all smooth with a dremel tool, took forever, but that's what I did. Remember, I don't really know what the hell I'm doing, just a hack with a lot of cigars to age.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very nice setup!! :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

pathman said:


> I sanded them all smooth with a dremel tool, took forever, but that's what I did. Remember, I don't really know what the hell I'm doing, just a hack with a lot of cigars to age.


Well you did a mighty fine job. :tu


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow that was simply beautiful. :dr :tu


----------

